# انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الــــــــــــــمرأة!!!



## R0O0O0KY (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اليكم يا شباب المنتدى 
انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الــــــــــــــمرأة

انا هوريكو الصور دى علشان تبقو تاخدوا بالكم بعد كدة و متشمتوش حد فينا:t32:
فـــــــــــــــــــاهمنى طبـــــــــــــــــــعا!! ههههههههههههههههه

هنا الراجل ساقعان يعنى يسيب نفسو يعيا يعنى!!!!!! مفروض نشيل بعض شوية







لا حول الله هنا الراجل ايدة مشغولة قاعد بيدخن يا عينى مفروض تساعدة و يبقى فية شوية دم!!!!!





يعنى الدنيا بتمطر يعنى اية المشكلة لما تشيل مكانة يعنى!!!! مش مفروض تساعدة و تشيل عنة علشان ميدبلش و يجيلة وعكة:smil12:





ههههههههههههههه لا تعليـــــــــــــــــــق!!!!






الراجل حقانى اهو يعنى شايلين قد بعض :yahoo:





يعنى هنا الراجل منامش كويس يعنى اية المشكلة لما تساعدة و تسوق مكانة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

وهى دى الرجالة......
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 

انا كده اتبسط منك ياروكى ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك لينا ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*حبيبى دول اجدع ست رجالة بس عرفوا يعملوها ازاى ويا ترى هما عايشين ولا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*شوف ازاي عجبت لك يازمن*
*حقيقي ربنا يرحمنا من كل الاندال*
*وبيبني وبينك يامرمر هما كتيررررررررر قوي ملين الدنيا*
*ربنا يخليهم لينا يارب ونعيش دايما ونخدمهم*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



marmar_maroo قال:


> وهى دى الرجالة......
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> انا كده اتبسط منك ياروكى ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك لينا ​




لالالالالالالا انتى فهمتينى غلط خااااااالص يا مرمر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا بس بوجة اخواتى الولاد الحلوين انهم يعنى من غير قصدهم ميعملوش كدة علشان ناس زيك كدة يعنى ميشمتوش فينااااااااااا:a63::a63:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *حبيبى دول اجدع ست رجالة بس عرفوا يعملوها ازاى ويا ترى هما عايشين ولا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



هما بينى و بينك كدة عرفوا يعملوا الى احنا مش عارفين نعملة للاسف
هههههههههههههههههههه
ااااكييييييييد مش عااااايشين من جبرررروت المراءة بقى:bomb:
هههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك يا يوحنا و نورت الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



mero_engel قال:


> *شوف ازاي عجبت لك يازمن*
> *حقيقي ربنا يرحمنا من كل الاندال*
> *وبيبني وبينك يامرمر هما كتيررررررررر قوي ملين الدنيا*
> *ربنا يخليهم لينا يارب ونعيش دايما ونخدمهم*​



احم احم

انا شامم كدة يا ميرو فى كلامك ريحة مش ولابد:ranting:
هههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد اكيد يعنى انتى متقصديش الرجااااااالة طبعا:t33:
انا عارف انك بتتكلمى عن الستات:yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



mero_engel قال:


> *شوف ازاي عجبت لك يازمن*
> *حقيقي ربنا يرحمنا من كل الاندال*
> *وبيبني وبينك يامرمر هما كتيررررررررر قوي ملين الدنيا*
> *ربنا يخليهم لينا يارب ونعيش دايما ونخدمهم*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة عندك حق طبعا يا ميرو 
هما كتيييييييير رحمنا يرحمنا ياااااارب
ده احنا غلابة ياختى 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة عندك حق طبعا يا ميرو
> هما كتيييييييير رحمنا يرحمنا ياااااارب
> ده احنا غلابة ياختى
> هههههههههههههههههههه​






> ده احنا غلابة ياختى


​
ميييييييييييييييين دول الى غلااااااااااااااااااابة:new2::new2:!!!!!

دا انتوا تغلبووووووووووا بلد كاااااااااااملة:t33:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*:t32::spor22:​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*ايوة كدة يا روكى وريهم واحنا معاك​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*علي فكره يا  يوحنا بلاش تعتمد علي روكي اوي*
*هتلقيه عند الجد وخلع*
*خلي بالك بلاش تعتمد عليه مش هينفعك ولا هيرحمك منا *
*انا حذرتك*
*وخلي بالك*
*ممكن تلاقينا طلعنالك في الظلمه*
*متستبعدش عننا احنا الستات اي حاجه*​الله اما بلغت الله اما فاشهد


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايوة كدة يا روكى وريهم واحنا معاك​*



انا فى الخدمة يا يوحنا:nunu0000::budo:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



mero_engel قال:


> *علي فكره يا  يوحنا بلاش تعتمد علي روكي اوي*
> *هتلقيه عند الجد وخلع*
> *خلي بالك بلاش تعتمد عليه مش هينفعك ولا هيرحمك منا *
> *انا حذرتك*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا ميرو لست انا هذا الرجل:t32:
انتى شكلك تعرفينى ولا اية!!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*منور يا باشا وعارفينك قده وقدود وانشاء الله قريب هنقوم بتكوين  حزب رجالى وتكون انت الزعيم 
بالعند فى اى حد مش عاجبه​*:beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





انا شفت ان الصور عادله و مفيهاش اي غلط :new4:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*يا جامد اوى يا رمزى انت فين من زمان ​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا ميرو لست انا هذا الرجل:t32:
> انتى شكلك تعرفينى ولا اية!!!
> ...


 
اي خدمه يا روكي طبعا اعرفك
انتي بتتكلم في ايه
اصلي الرجاله كلها نوع واحد
​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *منور يا باشا وعارفينك قده وقدود وانشاء الله قريب هنقوم بتكوين حزب رجالى وتكون انت الزعيم ​*
> *بالعند فى اى حد مش عاجبه*​
> :beee::beee::beee:​


*ماشي يايوحنا خليك وراه*
*بكره نشوف ويطلع كلامي صح*
*وترجع تقولي عندك حق يا ميرو كلامك صح*
*وتيجي تنضم لحزبنا النسائي*
​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا جامد اوى يا رمزى انت فين من زمان ​*


 

انت حتلاقيني دايما بهاي الانواع من المواضيع:act31:

اي خدمة يا باشا
وهلا عمي ...


----------



## samer12 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

  ههههههههههههههه
هدول هني الرجال يلي رح يرجعولنا هيبتنا   :yahoo:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *منور يا باشا وعارفينك قده وقدود وانشاء الله قريب هنقوم بتكوين  حزب رجالى وتكون انت الزعيم
> بالعند فى اى حد مش عاجبه​*:beee::beee::beee:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة خلينا نورييييهم:t32:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



Ramzi قال:


> انا شفت ان الصور عادله و مفيهاش اي غلط :new4:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش كدة بردو يا رمزى
انا قلت كدة بردو:smil12:
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك الجميل يا رمزى و نورت الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



samer12 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هدول هني الرجال يلي رح يرجعولنا هيبتنا   :yahoo:



هههههههههههههههههههه
مش كدة بردو يعنى انا مغلطش
و بعديد بينى و بينك كدة احنا محتاجين نتعلم منهم علشان نعدل الهرم المقلوب:t32:
هههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك يا سامر و نورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## gift (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

بعديد بينى و بينك كدة احنا محتاجين نتعلم منهم علشان نعدل الهرم المقلوب :t32:


ليه يعني هو انت شايف ايه :dntknw:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



gift قال:


> بعديد بينى و بينك كدة احنا محتاجين نتعلم منهم علشان نعدل الهرم المقلوب :t32:
> 
> 
> ليه يعني هو انت شايف ايه :dntknw:



انا عن نفسى مش شايف اى حاجة اساسا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك يا جيفت و نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## husam (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

*بس انتو البنات بطالبو بالمساواة وهاي هي المساواة بدكو تيتحملو *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



husam قال:


> *بس انتو البنات بطالبو بالمساواة وهاي هي المساواة بدكو تيتحملو *



كلام سليم 100% يا حسام 
لو عايزين المساواة اتحملوا بقى!!!
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك يا حسام و نورت الموضوع​


----------



## استفانوس (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*









​


----------



## twety (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*

تماااااااااام يا استفانوس

انت كده جبت الخلاصه

اهى دى الرجاله ولا بلاش

منكوا لله ياظلمه :ranting::t32:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



twety قال:


> تماااااااااام يا استفانوس
> 
> انت كده جبت الخلاصه
> 
> ...













*ايه يا سيادة المشرفة طلعلك صوت 
شوية شوية تنضمى لحزب مرمر
مشرفين اخر زمن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



استفانوس قال:


> ​



هو دة الكــــــــــــــــــــلام يا استفانوس
قولتش انا حــــــــــــــــــــاجة:a63::a63:
اهو انا فى صفى نائب المشرف العام حد يقدر يتكلم؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه
الف شكر ليك يا استفانوس على ردك و نورت الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انــــــــــــــدل 6 رجــــــال من وجــــــــهة نـــــظر الـــــــــــــ*



twety قال:


> تماااااااااام يا استفانوس
> 
> انت كده جبت الخلاصه
> 
> ...




اية يا تويتى فية حاجة مش عاجباكى فى كلام استفانوس ولا حاجة!!!!:act19:
يعنى لو عاوزة تنزلى و تبقى عضو مبتدئ من تانى يبقى اتكلى بقى!!!
خدى بالك يعنى دة نائب المشرف العام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

